# Craftsman 536.886280 drive problem



## Maurphious42 (Dec 22, 2021)

I’ve had this 8hp Craftsman snowblower for 30 years since new with no major issues. It has now developed an issue where when letting off of the traction drive lever it won’t stop moving forward. Sometimes for just a step or two, sometimes 10-20 yards or more. I have taken the machine to have it serviced and specifically asked for this to be looked into. After a $300 bill my awesome running old girl came back running like crap(said they couldn’t start it so they “cleaned” the carburetor and said it was about time to replace it to the tune of $180). I replaced it ($60 for new carb plus an hour of my time) and running great. First snowfall the traction drive worked fine. Now, after an 8” snowfall it’s right back to not stopping. What would be causing this? I am definitely no mechanic, hence the reason I took it to a “professional”.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Is this a track machine?


----------



## Maurphious42 (Dec 22, 2021)

Yessir


----------



## vangasman (Oct 21, 2021)

Broken spring on the swing plate or maybe just gummed up. Tilt it up and take off the bottom plate and see what it's doing.


----------



## jrich5602122 (Jan 7, 2022)

Ditto on the swing plate, but it might be as simple as a new cable. I agree with vangasman that you won't know until you drop the bottom plate and look. How's the friction disc? Does it still pull hard?


----------

